# Got my seasons limit of javelina this morning!



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer-Slayer (Aug 17, 2015)

You need to cook those up on the pit and you could feed the whole congregation, Jimmy!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Deer-Slayer said:


> You need to cook those up on the pit and you could feed the whole congregation, Jimmy!


Jimmy!!! Bout time you joined up!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

